# Which type of pickup wheel is better?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

The choices are brass, stintered copper, or sintered steel... which is better?

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use a meter and check resistance on all three. Copper may be less.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm ordering wheels... steel was the cheapest, and I figure brass has better corrosion resistance and they're cast and machined instead of sintered, so that's what I chose, for good or bad. I would like to know which really are better for future reference, though.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, Lionel has gone to steel on modern stuff, that's one data point.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

That doesn't mean better, just means cheaper 

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You have to consider wear characteristics, too. I would think brass would be pretty soft in that regard.

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

I am by far no expert here. However, my original Gilbert-produced equipment has lasted nearly 60 years. What did AF use when Gilbert produced them? That is what I would try to get if possible.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Brass or copper, depending on the year. I have brass on my 300, copper on the 21085 and 21160. I think the casey jones is even copper.

The brass wheels polish up very brightly, the copper wheels even when cleaned stay dark-colored. Which is better in theory I don't really know, in practice both brass and copper seem to work fine when cleaned well.

Brass is harder than copper, by the way.

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Charles, my vote would go for copper. The reason is that the harder metals, over time, will result in greater wear on that nickel-silver plating your rails have. The harder wheels would (IMHO) save you cleaning on the wheels, but at the cost of increased cleaning on the rails.

Best wishes,


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My thinking is that the softer metals like copper will also create a better contact with the rails because of the ability, however slight, to conform to the rail profile.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

FYI, the brass wheels from portlines need to be drilled out to fit on postwar axles. Not sure if the sintered are the same way, but I will probably go copper next time.

Charles.


----------

